# Florida Campgrounds



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

We are in the planning stages of a Ft. Wilderness/Disney trip in August if we are able to get reservations. Yes, I know it will be very hot then, but that's the only time we will be able to go. We are planning to stay in Ft. Wilderness and get the park hoppers, but haven't decided how many days we want to stay there. We would also like to spend a few days somewhere around Daytona or St. Augustine (or in between). Any suggestions for campgrounds in that area? Also, any advice on the Ft. Wilderness/Disney stay is appreciated as well.

Thanks,
Sheri


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

mskyoutback said:


> We are in the planning stages of a Ft. Wilderness/Disney trip in August if we are able to get reservations. Yes, I know it will be very hot then, but that's the only time we will be able to go. We are planning to stay in Ft. Wilderness and get the park hoppers, but haven't decided how many days we want to stay there. We would also like to spend a few days somewhere around Daytona or St. Augustine (or in between). Any suggestions for campgrounds in that area? Also, any advice on the Ft. Wilderness/Disney stay is appreciated as well.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sheri
> [snapback]79543[/snapback]​


Been to Fort Wilderness once or twice myself.
Plan on heading back this October.
It is different from any other campground in the world.
Shoot me a PM if you have any specific questions about it and I'll try to help you out.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

We stayed for a week and did the four day park hoppers. We intended to hit the parks 2 days take a day off and then use the last 2 but we were down right before the Christmas rush and the bus driver talked us into doing all four days in a row. Good move. The last day was a big increase in people but the other 3 we waited in line for nothing and most of the time we were the only people on the bus. Get the premium site if you can. They are larger and laid out better. We had about 100 yards to walk to the bus stop. It's a blast in the campground itself. Have fun.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We visited St Augustine for New Years '05. North Beach Campground is where we stayed. I 'd highly recommend it. Really would like to go back again. www.northbeachcamp.com

We also went to Ft Wilderness on the same trip. It is most enjoyable. Make sure you catch the magic kingdom fireworks from the dock. Our family would also recommend the Hoop Dee Doo Review right in Ft. Wilderness.

Have fun action


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

happycamper said:


> We visited St Augustine for New Years '05. North Beach Campground is where we stayed. I 'd highly recommend it. Really would like to go back again. www.northbeachcamp.com
> 
> We also went to Ft Wilderness on the same trip. It is most enjoyable. Make sure you catch the magic kingdom fireworks from the dock. Our family would also recommend the Hoop Dee Doo Review right in Ft. Wilderness.
> 
> ...


----------



## jerryrp (Jan 29, 2006)

We go to FTW alot. We're season passholders and have reservations for Labor Day weekend. Campground is very nice and prices are at a premium if you can get in. They have off peak rates that run Aug to Oct I believe. Tried to get in for this weekend and they wanted $270 for two nights. NOT....

As for park tickets. There's plenty of things to enjoy at the campground so don't feel you have to buy park tickets for each day your there.

The only thing I would recomend when asking for a site it not to be by the bus stop. It's gets a little noisey late in the evening at bed time with bus's driving around and trying to get some sleep to rest up for an early rise before heading out to the parks.

Have fun.

Jerry


----------

